# 2nd "World's Best" recipe



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2004)

*Caution!  This post should not be read by diabetics or the sugar challenged people.*

I gave you my "World's Best Pancakes" recipe.  Here's another extraordinary recipe that uses readily available products, is low cost, and super easy to make.  And with it, I give you two great cake recipes using a modified boxed mix.  I also give you a dark-chocolate shell that  will knock your socks off.  Get ready to cut and paste  .

First, my very own cream cheese frosting:
Cream Cheese Cake Icing

This frosting should be one of the Mother Sauces.  It is great just as is, and is easily modified by adding freshly sliced strawberries,  or a swirl of your favorite jelly.  It can be thickend or thinned by altering the ratio of butter to sugar and cream cheese (less butter and it is thicker).  You can cook it, add egg-yolk and vanilla to make a cheesecake custard.  The variations are nearly endless.  I'ts the Bechemel of Cream Cheese frostings.  Enjoy.

Ingredients:
3 cups Powdered Sugar
½ cup sweet-cream, unsalted Butter
16 oz. Cream Cheese

Melt butter.  Add the cream cheese and stir with wire whisk, or beat with electric beater until well combined and smooth.  Continue mixing while you slowly add the powdered sugar until all is silky smooth.  Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

This frosting is easily spread at room temperature.  Its rich taste compliments spice and carrot cakes, and can be used to fill puff pastry, bismarks, or Danish pastry.  Personally, I like it chilled on whatever it’s put on.  The texture is great either way.  Enjoy


Chocolate Cake Shell :
Ingredients:
1 lb. semi-sweet chocolate  morsels
4 tsp. unsalted butter
1/2 tsp. salt

Melt the hcocolate, butter, and salt in a double boiler or in the microwave.  Stir until coppetely blended (this is done much faster with a mixer.
Spread over the cake while still warm (this spreads very easy).  Refrigerate to harden the shell.  

White Cake with Strawberries and Cream Cheese
Ingredients:
3 boxed, white-cake mixes
12 large eggs, seperated
1 cup cooking oil
1-1/2 tsp. baking soda
2 cups fresh stawberries, sliced
1 recipe cream cheese frosting

Preheat oven to 25 degrees less than the package directions.  Grease and flour two 10 inch springform  pans for this cake.  Get two mixing bowls on the table.  Empty the 1-1/2 cake mixes into each bowl.  Add 1/2 tsp. baking powder to each bowl.  add 1/2 of the egg-whites to each bowl.  Do the same with the cooking oil.  Add water according to the package directions and mix each until smooth.    Fold 1/2 of the straberries into each batch.  Pour into the pans.  Bake for 1 hour, then test by inserting a clean knife through the cake center.  If it comes out clean, the cake is done.  If not, cook another ten minutes and retest.  Repeat until done.

When cool, cut each cake into three layers and seperate.  Spread frosting on top of each layer and place on top of each other.  Spread remaining frosting around sides and smooth over the top.  Decorate with fresh strawberry slices and chill.  Serve after supper, or when you feel the need.

Warning, this cake is so moist and good you will need to exercise extreme willpower to not over-indulge.  


So Chocolate, It'll Turn Your Bones Brown, Cake

Ingredients:
2 devil's food cake mixes
1 recipe chocolate shell
4 cups frozen strawberries, thawed
1/2 cup sugar
6 eggs
Cooking oil

Mix cake mixes according to package directions, adding 1 extra tbs. cooking oil to each mix.  While the cake is baking, mash the berries with the sugar, add 1 tbs. cornstarch mixed with 1 tbs. water.  Heat until it begins to simmer.  Stir well and remove from heat.

REmove cakes from the oven when they are done.  Cut each cake into two layers and seperate.  Spread each layer with the strawberry sauce and place each on top of the other.  Do not put sauce on cake top.  Frost with the chocolate shell mixture and refrigerate for at least an hour to set the chocolate.  Serve cold.

Ok everyone.  If those recipes don't satsify your sweet teeth, there is no hope for you


----------

